# Taiwan-roth order



## polyantha (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi everyone! Bought some roths from Taiwan:

TN-Tiger x TC-5
Green Valley x Butterfly
Z2135 x DouFong
Butterfly x PT-1
Reachout x self
Jeanet x DouFong
TN-SixFay x TN-PurpleDream
TN-PurpleBoy x TN-SixFay























Thanks iweyshen for these healthy plants!! :clap:

polyantha


----------



## cattmad (Jun 2, 2012)

great looking plants


----------



## John Boy (Jun 2, 2012)

stick'em back in the box quickly, *I'll PM you my address!!!*


----------



## emydura (Jun 2, 2012)

Amazing looking plants. A few of those should flower soon.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2012)

Fantastic!! Can't wait to see some blooms.


----------



## John M (Jun 2, 2012)

Very nice purchase! You'll enjoy watching them mature and come into bloom.


----------



## emydura (Jun 2, 2012)

I believe the Jeanet x DouFong should be Janet FCC/AOS x DouFong. I think Iweyshan may have the label wrong.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 2, 2012)

Very nice plants!!!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 2, 2012)

Good-looking plants!


----------



## physiognomy (Jun 2, 2012)

I would be very happy with those plants... A really nice instant Roth collection.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice acquisitions.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 3, 2012)

Looking great :drool: !!!! Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 3, 2012)

don't you have quarantine regulations in Switzerland?


----------



## polyantha (Jun 3, 2012)

Ozpaph said:


> don't you have quarantine regulations in Switzerland?



Hmm good question. Quarantine is perhaps just for plants sent in a pot. But i received these roths bare root. And iweyshen had to get phytosanitary documents.
Sorry i don't know more about it


----------



## Dido (Jun 3, 2012)

great purchase
Looking forward to see them bloom


----------



## Ruth (Jun 3, 2012)

Very Nice!


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 3, 2012)

Beautiful! You must have spent alot of money! Where did you get it from (company)?

Paphman910


----------



## polyantha (Jun 3, 2012)

I got it from ShenLiu Orchids. iweyshen is also member of this forum. That's where I saw these hq roths for the first time..


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 3, 2012)

polyantha said:


> I got it from ShenLiu Orchids. iweyshen is also member of this forum. That's where I saw these hq roths for the first time..



Thanks, They have nice pictures!

Paphman910


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 3, 2012)

Very nice purchase there! And since you're in Europe you could send some of them to me. :wink:


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 3, 2012)

thanks for info ..definitely saving for an order


----------



## Roth (Jun 3, 2012)

You can buy very safely from him, excellent plants all the time, and the divisions that I bought all bloomed true to their ID...


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 4, 2012)

Awesome haul!

Can't wait to see them all in bloom!


----------



## iweyshen (Jun 4, 2012)

polyantha said:


> Hi everyone! Bought some roths from Taiwan:
> 
> TN-Tiger x TC-5
> Green Valley x Butterfly
> ...



Supply of healthy plants is my responsibility.Hope that they can be opened to transfer your favorite flowers.Thank you


----------

